
Show HN: a Yelp for iOS developers - khitcher
I came up with this idea &quot;a Yelp for developers&quot; when talking with my colleagues.<p>My hypothesis is that, it would be very helpful if we know more about a library before choosing to use it. It&#x27;s similar to 
 that we want to know more about a restaurant by checking Yelp before visiting it.<p>For example, there&#x27;re a lot of videos on Youtube advocating how great AsyncDisplayKit (an performant UI library for iOS) is. But it&#x27;s hard to tell how prod-ready it is. Instead of investing in time to try it out, it would be awesome if I can know about how other people feel about using it.<p>Following this hypothesis, I put together a prototype to showcase the idea:<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;branchtip.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;branchtip.com&#x2F;</a><p>As an iOS engineer by day, it&#x27;s currently only for iOS, just so that I can contribute some reviews to it.<p>What do you think of this idea? Feedback would be really appreciated.<p>Cheers,
- Kenny
======
nautical
Generally "how good the library is?" is decided at our firm by number of
stars/forks etc, frequency at which developers are responding to open bugs
etc.

------
catchmeifyoucan
I don't think this is a bad idea. I usually go to Github, perform a search and
sort by stars or NPM popularity. This would be another alternative.

~~~
khitcher
This is exactly how I currently do it.

I found how inefficient this is when I talked about AsyncDisplayKit with my
friends. My friends literally told me the anecdotes he heard from Pinterest
and convinced me that it is not production-ready our project, even if it gets
a lot of stars on github.

I figure that knowledge like this could be very helpful for a broad audience.

------
cvaidya1986
Cool idea !

